# IMPALAS O*C 2ND ANNUAL TOYS FOR TOTS TOY DRIVE AND CAR SHOW



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

orangecountyjay said:


> VENDERS PM FOR INFO..............FLIER COMING SOON !!!!!!!! DJ MIKE THE CHOLO WILL BE IN THE HOUSE FOR THE EVENT:thumbsup:


 TTT


----------



## VaLenZ64 (Apr 9, 2009)

Cant wait for this Event Jay!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's going down my brothers and sisters.


----------



## BIGGRUBE (Dec 6, 2010)

IM DOWN!!


----------



## recs64 (Dec 17, 2006)

HEY BROTHER WISH I WAS THERE, I WOULD DEFINATELY WOULD MAKE THAT DRIVE AGAIN, ESPECIALLY DAY BEFORE MY BIRTHDAY, IT WOULD BE ON! :thumbsup:


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

recs64 said:


> HEY BROTHER WISH I WAS THERE, I WOULD DEFINATELY WOULD MAKE THAT DRIVE AGAIN, ESPECIALLY DAY BEFORE MY BIRTHDAY, IT WOULD BE ON! :thumbsup:


oh yea....... big homie :biggrin:


----------



## impala1503 (Apr 2, 2009)

EPICS will be in the house


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

impala1503 said:


> EPICS will be in the house


and you know this mannnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)

see u there!


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

OutNaboutpics.com said:


> see u there!


Fo sho!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

Couldnt make the one last year, but Im going to make this one for sure! hopefully weather is a lil dryer this time....if not, fuuuuuuuuuuucck it! haha


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

ChicanoWayz66 said:


> Couldnt make the one last year, but Im going to make this one for sure! hopefully weather is a lil dryer this time....if not, fuuuuuuuuuuucck it! haha


YEA NO RAIN THIS YEA BUT THEN AGAIN ITS ONLY WATER


----------



## Punkin (Dec 4, 2008)

QVO BROWN PRIDE O.C. C.C. WILL BE THERE _:h5:_


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

CONATGIOUS CC will be there. BTW whens the next sonics cruise night?


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

supreme82 said:


> CONATGIOUS CC will be there. BTW whens the next sonics cruise night?


 Coo homie. Looks like Oct we will pick back up on the cruise nights


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

Punkin said:


> QVO BROWN PRIDE O.C. C.C. WILL BE THERE _:h5:_


 Right in see u guys there


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

we will be having a cruise night to help my daughter Angela put her baby to rest Isabella Marie Navejas so all of you that can make it would be great and very much thank full to help me help my daughter put my grand daughter to rest so please make out there check out the cars have some bomb as burgers ohh and they have good prices 99cents burgers so hope to see you all out there thank you Junior AKA Mr_cutty_84 














We will be helping my daughter Angela Navejas raise funds to put her baby Isabella Marie Navejas to rest, Angela lost her baby in her 7th month pregnancy due to a fatal car accident were she also lost her fiance and mother in law. any questions call me @ 562-375-2731 Junior 
SATURDAY, OCT 01 2011
8am until dark
WILL BE HOSTED @ JOURNEY OF FAITH 
17456 DOWNEY BLVD BELLFLOWER CA


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

rightwire said:


> :inout:


:dunno:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

Bump TTT


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

Classic Style In the house :inout:and bumpin this to the top :h5: for a great cause, everybody needs to come out for this and show lots of support :thumbsup:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

TTT CLASSIC STYLE WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT


----------



## VaLenZ64 (Apr 9, 2009)

TTT!


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

bump for the OC, uffin: good luck in Vegas


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

it's gonna happen and you can't stop it.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VaLenZ64 (Apr 9, 2009)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


:roflmao: Nice 2 thumps up cabron!


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

we will be having a cruise night to help my daughter Angela put her baby to rest Isabella Marie Navejas so all of you that can make it would be great and very much thank full to help me help my daughter put my grand daughter to rest so please make out there check out the cars have some bomb as burgers ohh and they have good prices 99cents burgers so hope to see you all out there thank you Junior AKA Mr_cutty_84


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

rlowrod said:


> Classic Style In the house :inout:and bumpin this to the top :h5: for a great cause, everybody needs to come out for this and show lots of support :thumbsup:


Thanx Mike :thumbsup:


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

:thumbsup:


66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> TTT CLASSIC STYLE WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

djmikethecholodj said:


> it's gonna happen and you can't stop it.


:yes::run:


----------



## Bigdawg63 (Dec 5, 2010)

where did they find a pic of jose when he was younger?


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

Just a LIL over a month Away


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

_*BUMP!!!!*_


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

StreetStyleL.A said:


> _*BUMP!!!!*_


:thumbsup:


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

mattd said:


> :wave:



WHATS UP MY BROTHER


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

:wave:

TO





THE


TOP


:wave:


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

BIKES?


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

hump day Bump 

:wave:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIES FROM IMPALAS C.C. WE WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT


----------



## VaLenZ64 (Apr 9, 2009)

Bump


----------



## 1963-ismael (Jun 21, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

bring flyers to bristol sound we want to help


----------



## Bigdawg63 (Dec 5, 2010)

Can't wait, hope to see everyone there. As soon as we get the flyers ill take some to you guys, thanks for the help


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT WE WILL B THERE SUPPORT:thumbsup:


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT WE WILL B THERE SUPPORT:thumbsup:


Hell yea hope to see all the homies out supporting a good cause for the kids


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Check this out. Angel Baby from 99.1 is having his 9th annual food drive and turkey Jam Nov. 19th at castle Park in Riverside. There is entertainment all day including Klymaxx, Hank Castro (former lead vocalist for Midnighters) Noel G will be there signing autographs, people from Operation Repo, and a whole lot more. Entry is ONLY 5 Cans of food or a turkey. The need for turkeys is high as we can all imagine, so please try to bring a turkey. Right now, mant markets are having two for one turkey sales, keep one, bring one. Please, please be part of helping to feed the less fortunate. We all have been there at one time or another.
Thanks, from me and my family.


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

Tee"s_77LTD said:


> BIKES?


Bikes and Motorcycles welcome trophys for both


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## 65impalasfounder (Oct 19, 2008)

QVOLE!:thumbsup:


----------



## sj68 (Oct 28, 2008)

whats up impalas s.d :biggrin:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

orangecountyjay said:


>


WHAT UP JAY !! TTT!! FOR THE HOMIES IMPALAS C.C


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> WHAT UP JAY !! TTT!! FOR THE HOMIES IMPALAS C.C


Sup Big Dog hope to see ur bad ass truck out there :thumbsup:


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

scrappin68 said:


> TTT


:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

A great place to get cheap stocking stuffers. 6x$20


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

:wave:

T


T


T


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

rlowrod said:


> :wave:
> 
> T
> 
> ...


See you on the 27th :run:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

TTT CLASSIC STYLE WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT FOR A GOOD CAUSE TTMFT


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


>



NICE!!!! ALSO LISTEN TO HOT 92.3 FOR OUR COMMERCIAL OR ONLINE....:biggrin:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## Bigdawg63 (Dec 5, 2010)

TTT


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

mattd said:


> :wave:



Whats up MATT


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

AmericanBully4Life said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


>




:yes:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## VaLenZ64 (Apr 9, 2009)

Bump


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

VaLenZ64 said:


> Bump


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


>




Gotta see that sucker with new shoes


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1964rag (Dec 13, 2010)

*www.superiorscarclub.com*

superiors o*c will b at the toy drive :thumbsup:www.superiorscarclub.com


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Best Of Friends will try to make it out there ...


----------



## TONY M (Aug 16, 2011)

MANIACOS L.A CC WILL BE THERE


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

Superiors
Best of Friends
Maniacos 
in the house see you guys sat


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

LIVE MUSIC FROM THE BIG BAD WOLF BAND, DJ MIKE THE CHOLO STREET LOW MAG, IMPALAS MAG, RAFFLING TWO CHRISTMAS TREES AND A MERCEDES BENZ PEDAL CAR LOTS OF OTHER PRIZES, MENUDO FOR THE FIRST TO ARRIVE AT THE SHOW AND SANTA FOR THE KIDS.... HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE ON CENTER STREET!!!!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

it's going down


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

orangecountyjay said:


> Sup Big Dog hope to see ur bad ass truck out there :thumbsup:


YEAH HOMIE IM GUNNA TRY AND MAKE IT .... :thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

orangecountyjay said:


> Gotta see that sucker with new shoes


I SAW THAT SHIT ON SUNDAY! :worship:


----------



## VaLenZ64 (Apr 9, 2009)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> I SAW THAT SHIT ON SUNDAY! :worship:


What's up Rob


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> I SAW THAT SHIT ON SUNDAY! :worship:


:thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

VaLenZ64 said:


> What's up Rob


NOT MUCH. ... ARE YOU GONNA COME AND PICK UP THE REST OF UR PARTS? I STILL HAVE THE SKIRTS.


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

*WHAT'S UP JAY ... FOREVER CLOWN'N C.C. WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT... IMPALAS C.C...... :thumbsup:*


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

orangecountyjay said:


> LIVE MUSIC FROM THE BIG BAD WOLF BAND, DJ MIKE THE CHOLO STREET LOW MAG, IMPALAS MAG, RAFFLING TWO CHRISTMAS TREES AND A MERCEDES BENZ PEDAL CAR LOTS OF OTHER PRIZES, MENUDO FOR THE FIRST TO ARRIVE AT THE SHOW AND SANTA FOR THE KIDS.... HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE ON CENTER STREET!!!!!!!


 BIg O.C. IMPALAS doing it, Keep up the hard work dogg..:thumbsup:


----------



## dlo1975 (Jan 18, 2010)

BUMP!!!! cant wait to see everyone out there


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

FC PREZ said:


> *WHAT'S UP JAY ... FOREVER CLOWN'N C.C. WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT... IMPALAS C.C...... :thumbsup:*


SEE U OUT THERE HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

mattd said:


> BIg O.C. IMPALAS doing it, Keep up the hard work dogg..:thumbsup:


HARD WORK NEVER KILLED ANYBODY:rofl:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

HEADED OUT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE THAT MADE IT OUT TO SUPPORT US TODAY. IT WOULD'NT OF BEEN POSSIBLE WITH OUT ALL OF YOU EVERY CLUB, EVERY MEMBER I THANK YOU!!!!
MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR...
I ALSO WANT TO THANK BRISTOL JOE AND THE SOUTH WEST COMMUNITY CENTER FOR GATHERING A RAIDER TRUCK FULL OF TOYS FOR US.


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

orangecountyjay said:


> I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE THAT MADE IT OUT TO SUPPORT US TODAY. IT WOULD'NT OF BEEN POSSIBLE WITH OUT ALL OF YOU EVERY CLUB, EVERY MEMBER I THANK YOU!!!!
> MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR...


O.C Impalas C.C thanks for having Impalas Magazine in the House.....


----------



## monteloco (Nov 29, 2008)

Pics anybody?


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> O.C Impalas C.C thanks for having Impalas Magazine in the House.....



THANKS FOR MAKING IT OUT BROTHER


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Bigdawg63 (Dec 5, 2010)

I WANNA THANK EVERYONE FOR COMING OUT YESTERDAY WE HAD A GOOD TURN OUT:
SUPERIORS CLASSIC STYLE
BLVD KINGS OLD TRADITIONS
THEE ARTISTICS TEMPTATIONS
SUENOS MANIACOS
UNIQUES EPICS
HEAVYWEIGHTS DUKES
HERENCIA FOREVER CLOWN'N
SANTANA REFLECTIONS
LATIN LIFE SOUTHERN ROYALTY
ILLUSTRIUOS 
AND A SPECIAL THANKS TO BRISTOL JOE FROM BRISTOL SOUNDS AND TIM FROM THE SOUTHWEST COMMUNITY CENTER FOR ALL THE TOYS 
ALSO TO OUR IMPALAS S.D CHAPTER GRACIAS FOR ALL THE HELP.
THANKS AGAIN TO EVERYONE WE GOT ALOT OF TOYS FOR THE KIDS AND HAD A GOOD TIME SEE YOU NEXT YEAR!!!!!!


----------



## Bigdawg63 (Dec 5, 2010)

ALSO THANKS TO ALL THE SOLO RIDERS ,DJ MIKE THE CHOLO ,OUR VENDORS, IMPALAS MAGAZINE , STREETLOW MAGAZINE, YASTUVO ,OUT N' ABOUT PICTURES AND ANYONE I FORGOT THANK YOU!!!!!!


----------



## USMC59 (Dec 14, 2010)

Pics are up at http://www.superiorscarclub.com


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

_ILLUSTRIOUS LOS ANGELES HAD A GREAT TIME, NICE TOY DRIVE AND SHOW :thumbsup: LOOKING FORWARD TO NEXT YEAR GREAT SPOT :thumbsup: THANKS IMPALAS CC_


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

orangecountyjay said:


> I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE THAT MADE IT OUT TO SUPPORT US TODAY. IT WOULD'NT OF BEEN POSSIBLE WITH OUT ALL OF YOU EVERY CLUB, EVERY MEMBER I THANK YOU!!!!
> MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR...
> I ALSO WANT TO THANK BRISTOL JOE AND THE SOUTH WEST COMMUNITY CENTER FOR GATHERING A RAIDER TRUCK FULL OF TOYS FOR US.



*Bristolsound had a good time .impalas c.c did a great job running things there,hope to see you guys next time there*


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)

Major Major props to Impalas C.C for putting on this great event!! I had a blast shooting there and hope to see you next year!!!










































To view the rest of the pics please visit our site OutNaboutPics.com.. Pics will be loaded monday Night.. Thanks!


----------



## 1964rag (Dec 13, 2010)

*www.superiorscarclub.com*

had a good time:thumbsup:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

BIG THANK YOU TO THE HOMIE JAY AND IMPALAS C.C !! MY FAMILY AND I HAD A GREAT TIME !! WE WILL BE BACK NEXT YEAR !! GRACIAS !!!:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks Jay for letting me be part of, I had a good time. We need more pics of Sancha Claus!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)

:boink:


djmikethecholodj said:


> Thanks Jay for letting me be part of, I had a good time. We need more pics of Sancha Claus!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)

SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> BIG THANK YOU TO THE HOMIE JAY AND IMPALAS C.C !! MY FAMILY AND I HAD A GREAT TIME !! WE WILL BE BACK NEXT YEAR !! GRACIAS !!!:thumbsup:


Truck lookin clean as always!!!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Bigdawg63 said:


> I WANNA THANK EVERYONE FOR COMING OUT YESTERDAY WE HAD A GOOD TURN OUT:
> SUPERIORS CLASSIC STYLE
> BLVD KINGS OLD TRADITIONS
> THEE ARTISTICS TEMPTATIONS
> ...


SEE U NEXT YEAR!!!!


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

OutNaboutpics.com said:


> Truck lookin clean as always!!!



Great shots G !! Gracias Homie !!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)

SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> Great shots G !! Gracias Homie !!!:thumbsup:


Thanks Bro! Glad u like em!!



Rest of the pics are up on http://outnaboutpics.com/.. Check em out!!!!


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

ID ALSO LIKE TO THANK ELI AND RONDA FOR SHOWING US SUPPORT WITH THE TOY DONATIONS EVEN THO THEY COULDNT MAKE THE EVENT :worship:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

orangecountyjay said:


> ID ALSO LIKE TO THANK ELI AND RONDA FOR SHOWING US SUPPORT WITH THE TOY DONATIONS EVEN THO THEY COULDNT MAKE THE EVENT :worship:


Sorry we couldnt stay looks like a great turn out .Thanks Impalas for helping put smiles on kids faces this Christmas


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

orangecountyjay said:


>


THANKS IMPALAS O*C FOR THE BAD A$$ SHOW!!! SEE YOU NEXT YEAR 2012!


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)

OC Register showing some Love!!

http://oclatinolink.ocregister.com/2011/12/20/impalas-oc-car-club-holds-toy-drive-in-anaheim/


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

:nicoderm: :naughty:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

FIRME.... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

OutNaboutpics.com said:


> OC Register showing some Love!!
> 
> http://oclatinolink.ocregister.com/2011/12/20/impalas-oc-car-club-holds-toy-drive-in-anaheim/


THATS BAD ASS!!!!! THANX FOR DOING THAT BRO


----------



## 65impalasfounder (Oct 19, 2008)

Damn it, you guys look real good bro. OC IMPALAS much props fellas! And BIG SD IMPALAS much props on backing up OC. YOU ALL DOING IT BIG!!!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I LOVE SANCHA CLAUS I LOVE SANCHA CLAUS I LOVE SANCHA CLAUS I LOVE SANCHA CLAUS I LOVE SANCHA CLAUS I LOVE SANCHA CLAUS I LOVE SANCHA CLAUS I LOVE SANCHA CLAUS I LOVE SANCHA CLAUS I LOVE SANCHA CLAUS I LOVE SANCHA CLAUS:fool2::fool2:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_We got the some real firme pics of Impalas Toy Drive on our website....
Here are just a few homie's.... 





































See more here: __http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html_


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _We got the some real firme pics of Impalas Toy Drive on our website....
> Here are just a few homie's....
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD LOOKN ON THE PICS GUYS !!!


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _We got the some real firme pics of Impalas Toy Drive on our website....
> Here are just a few homie's....
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I LOVE SANCHA CLAUS I LOVE SANCHA CLAUS I LOVE SANCHA CLAUS I LOVE SANCHA CLAUS I LOVE SANCHA CLAUS I LOVE SANCHA CLAUS I LOVE SANCHA CLAUS I LOVE SANCHA CLAUS I LOVE SANCHA CLAUS I LOVE SANCHA CLAUS I LOVE SANCHA CLAUS:fool2::fool2:


bump


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Latins finest bike club O*C chapter will be ther to support


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

*Bristolsound* will be there for sure we had a good time last time :thumbsup:


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

WHAT'S UP JAY? FOREVER CLOWN'N C.C. WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE IMPALA C.C. HOMIES..... TTT! Q-VO FRANK...:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

How much entry fee for bikes


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump for impalas


----------



## romeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Suenos will be there for sure


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

CLASSIC STYLE CC WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT OUR HOMIES FROM IMPALAS C.C. O.C. HAD A GOODTIME LAST YEAR TTT


----------



## ANAHEIM PLATING INC. (Jun 7, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ANAHEIM PLATING INC. (Jun 7, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Ttt for impalas


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

*TTT:biggrin:*


----------

